# Betta and baby snails.



## Rainbows (Sep 17, 2012)

So just today I figured out my snail had babies in one of my betta fishes tank! Woo! Unexpected birth. I was prepared for these little fellas. Anyways I'm wondering if I can keep my betta fish with these new hatched snails or will he try to eat them? There's over 30+ of them. Also for any of those people that know about snails, how do I care for these babies?


----------



## txbettaowner (Nov 28, 2012)

what size of tank are they all in?


----------



## Rainbows (Sep 17, 2012)

txbettaowner said:


> what size of tank are they all in?


A 5 gallon


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

What type of snails are they?
It's possible your bettas might eat them. My female bettas wiped out my population of pond snails (I had an infestation of them in my 55 gallon). My male bettas ate baby ramshorn snails.
If you want to keep the snails, it's best to separate them. But unless you bought it at the store, it's probably a "pest snail" like a pond snail, or a ramshorn snail. If they are either of those snails, they will multiply like crazy. But if they are Mystery snails or apple snails, they don't multiply as fast and you can probably sell all the extras back to the pet store after they get large enough and keep some for yourself. When they get big enough you can probably keep them with your betta (your betta still might pick on it so keep an eye on them at first), but if it's only a 5 galllon tank, you can only have one with a betta because of the bioload. Caring for snails is really easy because they eat all the waste in a tank like fish poo, dropped food, the dead parts of plants, and algae (some eat more algae than others). But once in a while you can put in an algae wafer for them).


----------



## txbettaowner (Nov 28, 2012)

if you want to control the snail population then you need an assassin snail


----------



## Rainbows (Sep 17, 2012)

They are Mystery snails. My betta isn't bugging them but I will be separatin them. I'd there anything that I can do to feel the snails or?


----------

